# Underrated and overrated scenes regardless of the film or show



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Regardless of the film, this scene is such a stand alone gem! Really impressive on all fronts! Written and directed by Ron Clements and John Musker, music by Alan Menken.






_The Little Mermaid, Ariel spots a sailing ship._


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

_Ruthless People_ from the guys who gave us _Airplane_. This was Bill Pullman's film debut. This scene with him trying to rob Judge Reinhold in an area surrounded by police had me laughing so hard my stomach hurt. (And I got to tell him that.)


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Overrated: Titanic for me, never liked the film and its music by Celine Dion, never actually had watched the movie. The cover and some trailers of the song and the movie just keep me off untill today. And many other Oscar winners, I rarely find winner films quite entertaining. Like Millionaire Slumdog, a film about India, I watched through online payment back in 2011-12 and still regret it. 

Underrated: The X-files, movies and TV series.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Not just underrated; never mentioned. The greenhouse scene in Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956). Specifically the low angle shot of the pitchfork tines trailing over the bursting seed pods. Just a few seconds-- but the increasing tension is masterful.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

geralmar said:


> Not just underrated; never mentioned. The greenhouse scene in Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956). Specifically the low angle shot of the pitchfork tines trailing over the bursting seed pods. Just a few seconds-- but the increasing tension is masterful.


A classic film with key parts such as the downtown scene where pods are being unloaded from trucks having been shot in the little Los Angeles area town of Sierra Madre which has not changed much since that day due to strict zoning laws: no traffic lights, no big box and fast-food stores.


----------

